# Upgrading from Minolta X-300 to DSLR



## accidue (Dec 21, 2008)

Hello everyone, I've been looking to get into DSLR for a while. I'm recently inherited a film camera X-300 with the following:



Lens: M/MD Koboron lens no. 892385 28~70mm 055 MC ZOOM MACRO 1:3.9~4.8


Flash: Londa Zoom AP808AS with various accessories
Are there any digital SLR's that would take the above accessories? I'm looking to save some money by using these.

I've never been that into photography apart from having a nice point and shoot digital, but I am wanting to have a nicer camera to take better shots while on holiday overseas - street, landscape, crowd and building type shots.


----------



## dxqcanada (Dec 21, 2008)

No, and yes.

The current Sony DSLR camera's use the Minolta Maxxum lens mount.
There are some third party converts to mount your Minolta MD lens to a Minolta Maxxum mount (though I am not sure if anyone would recommend it).

The Sony DSLR uses the Minolta Maxxum flash mount ... so you will also need a convert if your flash uses a standard flash shoe.

Nikon, and Pentax should have s standard flash shoe ... but you will not have any electronic coupling with the body.


----------

